# Denture cleaning tablets



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

They are great for cleaning coffee pot carafes! Fill the carafe and drop in a tablet, in 30 minutes dump out the water and rinse clean!! So I was at an estate sale and in the master bath were a bunch of shampoos, band aids, etc. for 25 cents a piece, so I picked up one opened and one unopened box of denture tabs only to overhear two women saying they would never buy any bathroom products at a sale! Well even though the box was opened the tablets are individually wrapped. So the women were behind me when I was paying so I mentioned to the gal taking the money about how great these were for cleaning (sinks, toilets, carafees)! I then hear one of the women say, "well, of course she grabbed both boxes, did she think of leaving some for others"? So I turned to her and told her I heard her saying she would not buy bath products at a sale, she turned red!!


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

When we first bought our farm house the toilets had old mineral stains in them and no amount of brushing would remove it. The denture tablets did a wonderful job and now I use them periodically to keep the stains gone. They are great!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I'll second the coffee carafe cleaner use. And the toilet cleaner use. Basically, if you have something that has a mineral type stain on it, denture tablets will clean them. They do a dandy job cleaning out a stainless steel thermos.


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

They are also great for taking strong smell and red sauce stains out of plastic storage containers.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm endebted to you for posting this - I never would have thought those tablets had much action. I have some old art pottery (carafes with very narrow necks) that I've never had a resource for cleaning until now. And flower vases! Heloise, you missed the boat...


----------



## rainygardener (Apr 8, 2009)

donnam said:


> When we first bought our farm house the toilets had old mineral stains in them and no amount of brushing would remove it. The denture tablets did a wonderful job and now I use them periodically to keep the stains gone. They are great!


Yep, just used some to remove the stains from an office rental toilet. I had tried everything before including scouring and SOS pads. The denture cleaner really works!:grin:


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

And remember, they disinfect too!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i must use them on my toilets and vases etc. i wonder would they work for tea stains on cups. i soak mine in bleach but i have to put them out on the deck because bleach gives me a headache. ~Georgia.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

newfieannie said:


> i must use them on my toilets and vases etc. i wonder would they work for tea stains on cups. i soak mine in bleach but i have to put them out on the deck because bleach gives me a headache. ~Georgia.


Yes they do! I use them on my husbands coffee cups also.


----------

